# Holby Tempering Valve



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Holby Valve. 

Had an issue with a thermostat in a 2" mixer. Spoke with holby tech. support. They shipped me a new t-stat with a return auth #.

Done.....


Very good service. Excellent product.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Just wanted to give a shout out to Holby Valve.
> 
> Had an issue with a thermostat in a 2" mixer. Spoke with holby tech. support. They shipped me a new t-stat with a return auth #.
> 
> ...


I've never dealt with Holby.

I've had very good luck with Caleffi customer support, though.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Never had to warranty any Holby valves, just rebuild them after a handful of years. Very simple to work on.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Knew about Hobly, been around for while, was told u'll needs a lot of room to install and when comes to repairing them.


----------



## Mike24 (Jan 18, 2012)

Use holby on the regular. Amazing product


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Holby is the mainstay of mixing valves here in the city. They'll last the building for 50+ years if you put them in right, and like the man said, leave enough room to maintain the stems and you won't have any problems.

Keith


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Help on a Holby*

I am looking at a Holby tempering valve for a recirc system we are working on. They don't have a high-low type, so does the regular tempering valve work when it's just a little .5 gpm lav faucet being used?
I am thinking about the 1250 LT-1


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I am looking at a Holby tempering valve for a recirc system we are working on. They don't have a high-low type, so does the regular tempering valve work when it's just a little .5 gpm lav faucet being used?
> I am thinking about the 1250 LT-1


Mighty expensive for a small job.. damn, can't remember the name I used.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

800 is a good price if will do low-flow as well. A hi-low is about 14 beans. I can get the Holby for 800/900.


----------

